# 250 Gallon propane tank, round firbox issues



## NewBuilder82 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello,  

Building my first smoker and have gone through the calculate thread several times.  I am running into some issues, hope to find some help.

Building a smoker out of a 250 gallon propane tank.
I found a 30" diameter x 24" long pipe at a scrap yard I will use as the firebox.
Firebox will be set into the CC opening 1-2 inches with a RF plate on top of opening.

I have a question about FB to CC opening.  I made all calculations using the link below

CC volume: 57750
FB to CC opening: (57750*.004) = 231

Using the instructions for a round firebox, the final calculation is the "football" opening height will be 10".  Meaning distance between top of FB and bottom of CC will be 10".

With the FB set 10" into the CC, and using the calculator I came up with a width of the RF plate around 28" around 10" from the bottom of the chamber.

Does this seem right?  The width of the RF plate seems off.
Also will the opening as I have calculated be too big?


I used this link:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...moker-how-to-calculate-build-tutorial.268692/

Thanks
Bob


----------



## pete mazz (Jan 25, 2019)

I show this


----------



## NewBuilder82 (Jan 25, 2019)

pete mazz said:


> I show this



Thanks, this confirms I'm on the right track.  I got the same numbers initially.  

Decided to go for a bit undersized opening due to the FB being slightly inside the CC, and it will attach to the round end of the CC tank.


----------

